# Big OOPS!!



## DaveS (Feb 26, 2014)

We had a few criteria in mind for our next foster - mature, not needing a lot of exercise, not too big (mid 40's), adoptable). I had been watching a couple of dogs online when one of them showed up on the nightly euth list but she wasn't one that my wife had shown any interest in. The next morning I was checking on her to see if a rescue or member of the public had committed to save her when my wife asked me if I knew Milana was on the kill list. The next thing she said was 'She is too nice to die & do you want to get her?'. 
Lets see: 5 years old, 46 pounds, Golden Retriever/lab mix, pretty, with great comments from the volunteers. I called the rescue we had fostered with before and two hours later got the call that we could go get her.

What we got: A very skinny girl that should fill out to be 55 lbs, the Energizer Bunny on steroids for the first 3 days, bad teeth, missing the end of her tail, mouthy when excited (which is often), Kennel Cough as expected, STINKY as expected, and the neediest dog for human companionship I have ever seen.

Six days later, she is lying at my feet as I type this and I am thinking this just might be the one we will have to keep.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is beautiful.  Good for you for fostering her (and possibly keeping her. haha).


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

She is so so cute!


----------

